# Shelby Flying Cloud



## Easy Money (Nov 13, 2012)

Flying cloud I got last year. Unknown year but the serial number is R645192
This is from the day I got her






All metal 28 inch ND wheels I will replace with a 700x40c package to ride on.
The seat pan & leather was shot so I replaced with something I had around.
Ball end grips were brittle so I put on some replacements.
Tires were really, really bad.

This is what it looks like after a rebuild and cleaning


----------



## jpromo (Nov 13, 2012)

I love the look of these single-bar camelbackers. It's such a clean, simple design. Nice find! The blue pinstriping framing in the darts is awesome. Those were the first things to wear off on the paint.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi.
I sent you a pm!
Chris


----------



## Easy Money (Nov 13, 2012)

jpromo said:


> I love the look of these single-bar camelbackers. It's such a clean, simple design. Nice find! The blue pinstriping framing in the darts is awesome. Those were the first things to wear off on the paint.




I hear ya... and it looks like a "Lindy"


----------



## Easy Money (Nov 16, 2012)

Had the day off today and the 700c set of wheels showed up. Great timing so I did a little work on the bike.
First thing was to find a couple of old parts that I put up last year. The seat probably wont get to be reused.





The original grips are a bit brittle but may get put back on the bike





I took the original 28 inch wheels off giving the rear a good cleaning. It came out real sweet!
Most likely will have time to clean up the front wheel tomorrow.











Next step was to fit the new 700c wheelset to the bike. I modified the cog for the inch pitch chain.
The fit worked out so I will be looking to get some tires and take it out for a test ride next week
I thought a polished aluminum set would look best so thats what I got. What do you think?


----------



## Iverider (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice bike, but those aluminum rims have got to go!

Something about the thin originals just look so much better. 

You might try to find some 28" Westwood clinchers for a rod brake english roadster if you want to retain the look. They are very similar in profile and tires are pretty easy to come by and have a more vintage look.

Quick search found this.
http://www.everybicycletire.com/Shopping/pc-7197-23-28-x-1-12-sunlite-street.aspx

The rims are a little harder to come by in the U.S. but eBay UK should be a good source

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=110781706982

Available new here
They have a gold pinstriped black painted steel wheel, a polished aluminum version and chromed steel (although I didn't see any 36h in that)
http://classic-cycle.de/en/Ready-Sp...ood-Rim-alu-polished-28-x-1-1-2-36-holes.html

I like the black ones myself, but they might not look right on that beautiful bike.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 16, 2012)

OH yeah, and they have white tires

http://classic-cycle.de/en/Tires-Tu...-Classic-Cycle-white-28-x-1-1-2-40-x-635.html

Creme colored

http://classic-cycle.de/en/Tires-Tubes-and-Supplies/28x1-1-2-40x635-Ralson-Tires-creme.html

and a bunch of other colors as well.


----------



## Easy Money (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a set of canvas colored Schwalbe tires in 28x1 1/2 for a roadster that I used to own. I'm also holding a set of ND hubs (currently laced to a set of 26 inch rims on my Higgins klunker ) that I could donate but I just didn't know where to get the hoops. DANG! I may have to rethink this. I love the thin profile wheels too.


----------



## Easy Money (Nov 16, 2012)

Okay... Just found this... A place called Yellow Jersey has 27 inch roadster hoops with 36 holes back in stock.
I remember looking at them some time ago but all they had then were the 40 hole hoops. Double Dang!

Has anyone had any dealings with them? I may have to give them a call.

This is the link... scroll down a bit for the 28 inch rims.

http://www.yellowjersey.org/eastbits.html


----------



## Iverider (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the link to that, I may order from them, although I kind of like the idea of Alloy westfields.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have one of those 28 inch Eastman rims on a Raleigh DL1. It is a chromed steel rim that takes the British pattern tire. Quality is so-so. Yellow Jersey's prices are on the high side, but I've never had a problem dealing with them. Were it up to me my choice would be Velocity P-35s painted to match the bike, or if you want flat, the Westwood pattern rims. I have a set of those Crescent Type H rims. They are flatter than Westwoods, but not too far off. The Westwoods have to have a ridge around the spokes to keep the rod brake pads from striking, so they do differ in that regard. But that said, I guess the Westwoods would be the closest variation to the original flat rims in this case.


----------



## Easy Money (Nov 23, 2012)

Just got some hoops in the mail. Yellow Jersey 28" chrome and I already had the 28x1 1/2  tires. Really nice finish on these and I should get them laced up in the next month. Here is a shot of one up next to the oem rear.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Easy Money (Nov 26, 2012)

Got donor hubs for the my hoop dream.  New Departure 36 hole Model D with 10 tooth cog. Looks like I will need 12 1/8" to 12 1/4" spokes. Still kinda guessing. Also not quite sure of the gauge... I think it is 14 on the ND stuff. The front has no stamp but its an old 36 hole with Torrington bearings. Pretty confident that this pair will do. Now gonna try to get a line on some spokes. Each spoke will have to be 1/8" longer than the ones on the original single tube rims. The OEM hoops measures 24 1/4" inside to inside. The roadster hoops measure 24 1/2" inside to inside. Somewhere I will need to add an 1/8" to either the spoke or nipple over the stock setup.  The original spokes appear to be a length of 12 1/8" each.  I have put together a wheel before but measuring spokes is new to me. This will be a first.


----------



## Easy Money (Nov 26, 2012)

The ride was excellent tonight on the 700x40c wheelset. Here is a shot from downtown cowtown.


----------



## Easy Money (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Tahat's sick.*

Good looking bicycle. 

I really like the look.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 28, 2012)

It will look the cat's pajamas when the new rims and tires go on! Can't wait to see it then...but yes...even now it looks purdy.


----------



## Easy Money (Mar 3, 2016)

Finally


----------



## Easy Money (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Easy Money (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## rocketman (Mar 4, 2016)

You must be on cloud 9 riding this baby. Great job


----------



## Easy Money (Mar 5, 2016)

This bike is a joy to ride that's for sure.
I'll gear it up a bit with a snowflake cog.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Mar 6, 2016)

Wish I would have seen these posts earlier when you were looking for rims and wheels .
Every old CCM 28 inch rim  bike in Canada rolls on Westwood or Dunlop wheels I run Schwalbe  700x40 and 700x50  tires on some of my bikes .
They are my favourite rims  the 26 inch are hard to find tires for but not impossible .
Your bike looks awesome  and will ride great with the Schwalbe  tires .


----------



## Easy Money (Mar 9, 2016)

bleedingfingers said:


> Wish I would have seen these posts earlier when you were looking for rims and wheels .
> Every old CCM 28 inch rim  bike in Canada rolls on Westwood or Dunlop wheels I run Schwalbe  700x40 and 700x50  tires on some of my bikes .
> They are my favourite rims  the 26 inch are hard to find tires for but not impossible .
> Your bike looks awesome  and will ride great with the Schwalbe  tires .



Yeah, I got the 28 inch rims from Canada and put the new departure hubs with them. Just like the way 28x1 1/2 tires filll up the fenders. Sold off the original rims to a member. No way I was going to roll on hard solid tires. Had 700s on it for a while but Will now put them on another frame. 
Out of 18 bikes I bought at a steal mill warehouse in Ft. Worth this was the only one I kept.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 9, 2016)

beautiful bike, looks good and im glad ya got some skinnier rims on her!


----------

